# Shere Punjab



## muslim (Feb 20, 2005)

Who are shere punjab?


----------



## Arvind (Feb 20, 2005)

Muslim,

Sher stands for Tiger
Punjab is land of punj (five) ab (waters = rivers)

Due to panthic contributions, Maharaja Ranjit Singh is known as Sher-e-Punjab.

Regards.


----------



## muslim (Feb 20, 2005)

But what is their purpose, what is the organisation for.


----------



## Arvind (Feb 20, 2005)

I didnt say, it is an organization. I am not aware of any either.

Regards.


----------



## Amerikaur (Feb 20, 2005)

Salaam Alaikaam, Muslim ji

This is very dark and complicated.

I am afraid that in the UK, the "Sher-E-Panjab" are indeed a "they".   Unfortunately all that I know is based on rumor.   

There are reports in the UK, there are some extremist Muslims, specifically of Pakistani lineage, that have been forcing converting Sikhs and Panjabi Hindus to Islam.

Other reports say that the same group of said Muslims are specifically men that are seducing (or deceiving, or forcing) Sikh/Hindu girls via matrimonial ads with deeply romantic and glorious tales of luxury...but the end result is that the girl gets whisked off to Pakistan for a life of slavery.

Another extremist group in the UK has been reported to take action against these alleged forced conversing by "rescuing" these Panjabi girls.   (How...I don't know).  This group calls itself Sher-E-Panjab, or "Lion of Panjab."  The group, however, is a group of Radha Swamis, not a group of Sikhs.

I am gonig to defer to someone else to describe who the Radha Swamis are.  The best that I can say is that they are a seperate religion in Panjab that heavily utilizes Sikh imagery, and even borrows from Sikh scriptures...but in other ways has very deep conflicts with the Sikh faith.

Devotees say that the Sher-E-Panjab has been acting as the "real" lion of Panjab...in that they took action where the girls Sikh brothers did not.  Some Sikhs may go as far as saying that the Radha Swamis say this/do this simply to make a mockery of the Sikh's kirpan which stands for defending against injustice.

I don't know how much of this is true.  I have heard that there are some fundamentalist tensions brewing in England on many sides, particularly in the Indian and Pakistani communities.  If the disagreements escalate in to battles of extremism, that will be a very bad day for all faiths involved.

Muslim, you are in the UK and I am not.  If I may ask, what have you seen or heard in regards to this matter?

Respectfully, 
Amerikaur


----------



## Singhstah (Feb 21, 2005)

most of wat u hav sed is tru expecept i dont think shere panjab are radhaswami, not gursikhs either though and i think theyre mainly monay.


----------



## Toreador (Feb 21, 2005)

whatever their origins might have been, to protect sikhs against attacks from muslims and PRIMARILY BNP thugs (incidentally they cant do either anymore), they are no more than petty criminals now reduced to a hip-hop style imitation gang with countless splinter groups.


----------



## GssB_Shere-e-Punajab (Nov 22, 2005)

sherepunjab was founded in round about 1979 there purpose was to help the young sikh girls and boys fend for them selves, they were also ther to stop the muslim race with mixing with our sikh girls


----------



## dalsingh (Aug 27, 2006)

GssB_Shere-e-Punajab said:
			
		

> sherepunjab was founded in round about 1979 there purpose was to help the young sikh girls and boys fend for them selves, they were also there to stop the muslim race with mixing with our sikh girls


 
I just met an oldy from that firm and so am going to ressurect the thread and repeat what he told me.

Originally is started up North, Birminghamn where some Pakistanis people had been making pornos with dumb young and drugged up Punjabi girls. They fought these people and then targetted a Pakistant promotion team promoting day time gigs, timed to coincide with school so parents wouldn't know their children were truanting. They managed to stop these down by smacking the bouncers and the deejays about.

Anyways small groups of these anti-Sikh jerks (mostly pakistani based and some with black converts). Targetted Sikh garls at unis and stuff. This lead to a lot of hostilities in mid-late 90s London.

Ultimately, from what I was told SP agreed to disband and address the problem in terms of raising your family. Some may indeed be working on sites, but others work in law, music industry etc etc. now. And yes some of them may have gone to criminal pursuits too. But a few have taken amrit though and lead clean professional lives.

Some feel let down that when they needed help none was forthcoming from within the community, many boys went to prision over this,.

The net result is that Sikh girls are still the freest girls around and are rapidly losing many idenitical markers.

The suggestions of SP to instigate wider social reform and educational programs were ignored, now you have a non stop stream of westernised Punjabi girls in the UK more likely to be in a bar on friday than a Gurdwara, and happy to date anyone they facy. Sikh guys can be seen in a similar light.

Oh yeah, SP were a mixture of Mona and keshdhari Sikhs, not Radhosoamis.


----------



## dalsingh (Sep 4, 2006)

This is from a magazine they produced in the late 90s apparently.

I attached it to this post but I've never done that before so don't be surprised if I messed it up ....lol


----------



## dalsingh (Sep 4, 2006)

dalsingh said:
			
		

> This is from a magazine they produced in the late 90s apparently.
> 
> I attached it to this post but I've never done that before so don't be surprised if I messed it up ....lol


 
Whoa!!! It worked!!! lol


----------



## Gurjeevan (Sep 23, 2006)

A sikh is a Saint/Soldier- we have lots of Saint (well wannabe's atleast)- no soldiers, which is y our sisters can openly be with muslims, hindus, whites, blacks etc etc- these guys had the soldier element- they were not radhaswamis- but Sikh brothers. It is a real shame that they r not around now- there is a real need for some defenders of the faith to stand up- a generation down the line, at the rate in which we are accepting our sisters to be with non sikhs- there will be hardly no sikhs left!!!


----------



## dalsingh (Sep 23, 2006)

Gurjeevan said:
			
		

> A sikh is a Saint/Soldier- we have lots of Saint (well wannabe's atleast)- no soldiers, which is y our sisters can openly be with muslims, hindus, whites, blacks etc etc- these guys had the soldier element- they were not radhaswamis- but Sikh brothers. It is a real shame that they r not around now- there is a real need for some defenders of the faith to stand up- a generation down the line, at the rate in which we are accepting our sisters to be with non sikhs- there will be hardly no sikhs left!!!


 
Or look at it a different way. If we got our act together, all those half Sikh and half whatever kids would come back to their Sikh roots and hopefully rejuvenate the panth.

But from what I see Sikh girls don't even bother to teach their kids about their roots so this is unlikely. Plus we do not do ourselves any favours with caste and hypocritical crap like that.

Also England is generally a VERY IRRELIGIOUS place, and the Anglo-Saxons here in general detest religion. This explains why so many left here for America centuries ago and formed large religious communities there (called the bible belt now I believe), and also why more people have converted to Sikhi in the U.S. than the U.K.

The British plan to integrate all of the foreigners here over generations. That is why here you have a strong subtle media campaign promoting inter-racial relationships in movies, TV programs, adverts etc., whilst when you look at America, these things are rarer in the media. I've said before, the problem is failing to raise children with the Sikh way of life more than anything else. Thsi makes them apathetic and have no feelings for or loyalty to the Sikh way of life.

We need education programs for Sikh girls really urgently as well as changes in hypocritical practices by the males in the community.

Don't despair though, this is what one guy from SP said to me (as much as I can recall):

"Just first look after your family, make them aware of their roots, make sure the boys aren't wimps and make sure the girls have strong minds that aren't easily influenced by westernised media. Plus we have to change our attitudes towards each other, get rid of the hate and unhealthy competition between us, and start looking after each other a bit more. Try and make sure that YOU are NOT a weak link in our community, if enough people think like this then we will turn things around." 

Apparently some of these jerks they were fighting are related to the Al-Qaeda type groups that are now getting so much attention in the U.K.

Our people have been through much darker days than this, somehow, if enough of us wish it, we will overcome the issues we are facing today, so don't stress and don't be a weak link.


----------



## shere punjab (Dec 4, 2006)

shere punjab is still following the roots...muslim boys terrorise sikh boys, its a war thats all, muslims want us 2 fight back, so we do...at the end of the day we are protectig our girls and our religon, no matter the concequences...sp are mainly sikh people now...people see us as a gang of reckless trouble makers, yes we drink, smoke, have girlfriends and so on..but the purpose of shere punjab is still there


----------



## dalsingh (Dec 5, 2006)

I guess it boils down to positive self identity. When we feel fully comfortable with who we are then things fall in place.

Our heritage directs us to have a compassionate but strong community. Somehow we lose this when we are making our living here in the west. When we forget the important message of our past we become weak and targetted by others because we work against one another destroying ourselves. Caste is a typical example. 

Regarding the laxity shown by many Sikhs (even those in SP), I think perhaps we should remember that ALL communities contain a wide spectrum of individuals, some disciplined some not. I think it is sad when more disciplined Sikhs look down on those that are lax. Nihungs used to jokingly call those Sikhs lax in rehat "kutchay billay" (raw cats!), but they were never excluded.

It is easy for us to feel demoralised in the face of attacks and subversion from bigger more established communities/races, but this has always happened to Sikhs. How do you think our ancestors felt when the Gurus were publically humiliated and killed. 

But our history (in my mind at least) is beautiful because it is a tale about overcoming such oppression and being victorious in the face of it. This is the story of the Khalsa that we should internalise in our hearts. 

In the Gurus time, when militarisation started in the panth, it was conceptualised by the metaphor that even a beautiful rose has thorns to protect it. Please try and show some respect for those who try and protect the community despite their shortcomings. 

We need all sorts in the community to thrive.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Dec 6, 2006)

Gurfateh



shere punjab said:


> shere punjab is still following the roots...muslim boys terrorise sikh boys, its a war thats all, muslims want us 2 fight back, so we do...at the end of the day we are protectig our girls and our religon, no matter the concequences...sp are mainly sikh people now...people see us as a gang of reckless trouble makers, yes we drink, smoke, have girlfriends and so on..but the purpose of shere punjab is still there


 
Das wanted to suggest some strategic plan to you Sher E Punjab.Try to make allliances with Hindus,Shias,Sufis,Sanatan Sikhs,Jews and Churches in your fight with hell worthy pseudo Muslims.In India we have such set ups,And Best of luck.


----------



## dalsingh (Dec 6, 2006)

_"Das wanted to suggest some strategic plan to you Sher E Punjab.Try to make allliances with Hindus,Shias,Sufis,Sanatan Sikhs,Jews and Churches in your fight with hell worthy pseudo Muslims.In India we have such set ups,And Best of luck."_


Screw that. Go it alone. SP isn't just an anti-muslim thing. The way whiteman is mass brainwashing Sikhs (esp. girls) is as much, if not more of a problem than sulay.

Sikhs should be a community that is able to defend themselves, or we are a joke and so are our kirpans. Don't rely on others. This strategy has repeatedly led to our downfall in the past i.e. trusting Dogras led to downfall of Sikh kingdom, {censored} licking Anglo-Saxons led to the partition of our homeland and separation from the birthplace of our founder.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Dec 7, 2006)

Gurfateh



dalsingh said:


> _"Das wanted to suggest some strategic plan to you Sher E Punjab.Try to make allliances with Hindus,Shias,Sufis,Sanatan Sikhs,Jews and Churches in your fight with hell worthy pseudo Muslims.In India we have such set ups,And Best of luck."_
> 
> 
> Screw that. Go it alone. SP isn't just an anti-muslim thing. The way whiteman is mass brainwashing Sikhs (esp. girls) is as much, if not more of a problem than sulay.
> ...


 

Agreed!!


----------



## Archived_member7 (Dec 7, 2006)

Satsriakaalji Saadhsangat,

                          The alliance which vijadeep veerji sugested is a wonderful idea...look brother if our kirpans were the only option ..HIndustan wouldnt have faced partition ...

   There is a need for courage and strategy...there are jewish - hindu tie ups doing well ....hindu unity.com is one such example ..if u wish u can try getting contacts frm there 

   We are just getting over confident and not reaching to the root prob ...

  Well there should be such mroe SHERE PUNJABs setup.. in Indore specially ther have been many such incidents 

  Guru Raakha


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Dec 8, 2006)

Gurfateh
There is one thing to get self sufficent and not relying on other and with might takening foe single handedly and other should take our help.So instead of becoming asset and liability Sikhs should be asset only.thats what das understood by Bhai Dal Singh's assertion.And thats cool.


----------



## sikh78910 (Dec 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *shere punjab* 

 
_shere punjab is still following the roots...muslim boys terrorise sikh boys, its a war thats all, muslims want us 2 fight back, so we do...at the end of the day we are protectig our girls and our religon, no matter the concequences...sp are mainly sikh people now...people see us as a gang of reckless trouble makers, yes we drink, smoke, have girlfriends and so on..but the purpose of shere punjab is still there

*fair enough mate but u really are not a sikh if you drink or smoke or have sex before marriage.

 wht you are is an outright insult to the memories of our great gurus and saint soldiers of the past, who before they were allowed to fight, had to obtain certain virtues and abstain from certain temptations first, including drinking smoking and drug taking. these temptations can ruin a man and an turn even the most viruous of humans into animals, e.g my father who used to be the sweetest man i knew but after drinking for many years has become an alcoholic child and wife beater not to mention a serial adulterer who does not work for his family. 

do you look upon each girl that you may save from muslims as your sister or as a piece of shaggable meat? have you ever woken up at 4 in the morning and done the paath that would gain you the spiritual energetic powers to fight and never lose in battle as shown by the gurus and both male and female saint soldiers, to thank god for verything u have and that you are not i the midst of some war or dying of aids? 

forming a defensive group like the sp crew is a privelege which should not be yours as as much as u may fight for what is right, it will never matter. you have no place in sachkhand unless you realise how foolish you have been. guru gobind singh ji sacrifcied his OWN BEAUTIFUL AND UNBELIEVABLY COURAGEOUS CHILDREN  to preserve sikhism for u and I and u cannot even sacrifice cigarettes and alcohol. 

Ill let u in on a little something, i used to go to uni and drink and smoke like anything smoke weed and go clubbing 3+ nights a week. then one day my life changed. i read the story of how guru gobind singh ji sacrificed everything he loved for sikhism and saw how amazing our ancestors were . living with them would have ben like heavan on earth, there would have been no backstabbing or evil amongst friends (sangat), only the same love for our father. their bravery is unrivalled, women whos children were chopped alive into pieces before their eyes and strung by moghuls around their necks, made to parade through the streets, their children slung onto spears alive. i am a female and i could never imagine me acting with the same amount of dignity and grace as they did. 400 men in the last battle of chamkaur including the tenth guru and his two sons who faced hundreds of thousands of moghuls and slaughtered so many with a single sword before dying on the battlefield. facing a sure death but doing it because they refused to convert. they were not only the bravest of brave, they were the most virtuous of the virtuous. they had so much love for god, showed so much dedication, each morning before sunrise, each evening during dusk through paath and meditation,  through helping their fellow man in the gurdwarra doing seva or building our great gurdwaras and farming, that they were able to face death without an ounce of fear. boiled alive, churned in a wheel alive, chopped into pieces alive,  Guru Gobind Singh jis children bricked alive...BY CHOICE. LITTLE CHILDREN with a MILLION times more sense and goodness in them than any of us.

these stories have made me cry a million tears because of the goodness, selflessness and purity of the hearts and souls of these people and this is just so rare these days. i have changed dramatically as a person, i have been told i glow with radiance and beauty when i step into a room, when before i was told i look like a {censored}. goodlooking, but a {censored}, which is what you see with most asian girls, i wonder why...temptations a messed up ting but if you can stand out of the crowd and do whats right no matter what anyone else is doing youll reap the rewards and wil have the respect and honour both in this world and the next to do anything that is in line with what the gurus taught and did. 

people, especially all u fellow idiots in london, bham, manchester and notts at uni- cos ur wasting ur god given intelligence on bullshit that only gna get u screwed over... pleaseeee FIX UP n just read into our religion. i miss having mates that can sit down and have a laugh without alcohol and who see me as a sisterly figure and not just a "fit" girl. i never used my intelligence but ive realised its the only thing thats gna save people. listen to ur heads and not the voice of lust and temptation cos its all there to test u. 

god bless mankind, may you bless them with your holy white light and show them the paath to true happiness and shaanti. Waheguru ji ka khalsa waheguruji ki fateh.

and p.s ppl, there will be a war in our generation as there have been in every single generation before ours, what ur gna do when it comes is ur choice. aint noone {censored}ed or high gna be fighting by MY side cos ur gna lose.
*_


----------



## shere punjab (Dec 10, 2006)

yes however did i say i drank smoke, had sex before marriage?? i was talking as an over all population, religon is going from our lifes...me im only 18 but iv got a girl that i love and will be getting married to soon...she is not jatt sikh like me but i question the cast system and dont follow it... religion is dying in the uk, theres nothing you or i can do... im not like most guys...i have respc for girls...just becuase i drink that means im not a true sikh :roll: get a grip on reality mate... if that were the case there wouldnt be many true sikhs left...times change...


----------



## Archived_member7 (Dec 11, 2006)

Satsriakaalji Saadh Sangat
well i was having quite a laugh when reading the last 2 posts ...it was turning serious and sher veerji said he was just saying it generally !!! 
well veers ...my viewpoint is ..i know how ideal a sikh should be ..i myself dont indulge in alcohol or smoke and also try to educate people abt the after effects if they turn into addicts

With this movement...i undeerstand as one of our veers pointed out ..how we should insist on pure sikhi...

but i have a point ...nowadays everywhere be it bombay or birmingham...the people who follow any religion do it to a extent or not do it at all....how if shere punjab stresses more on behaviour there are chances people not much into religion might drift away...there are people who want to die by religion but not live by it !!!!!

So its good to spread the idealism but not to a extent that it concentrates just on one aspect and forgets the reason behind the formation of the group !!!

The best example is of the Naga Sadhus ..once a feared race...they r also good at martial art ....but now ....?

The NAGA sadhus ..got too much into ritualism ...its said they take drugs too...i happen to find out hallucination to be the reason...Not all men are destined to be good at meditating and seeing things what a ralised soul would...now what they do is take heavy doses of cannabis and marijuana..and then are in a state ..when they experience meditation..in fact they just experience its feeling and not true DHYANA....its an illusion !

Many drifted away frm spiritual path are now a mere symbols of soldiers of the Nation ...of the ancient ages...they swirl their swords to just cut each other for ritual baths .!!! The same sword is passive towards the flesh of a musalmaan !!!

Belive me 5000 Naga saadus are capable of taking over kashmir ..and freeing it frm the cluthces of the terrorists...if they follow the True Path...they are ferocious and are feared !!!

So , keeping some things in mind .. i would say ..let it be a social movemnt now and then let it grow to a religious movement gradually


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Dec 12, 2006)

Gurfateh
Many of our crocodiles(Nihungs) have gne the way for cobras(Nagas).But Taksal,AKJ and missionarries are OK.Nirmalas are OK as in them like missionaries meat may not be tabbo.


----------



## kds1980 (Dec 12, 2006)

> Belive me 5000 Naga saadus are capable of taking over kashmir ..and freeing it frm the cluthces of the terrorists...if they follow the True Path...they are ferocious and are feared !!!



thanks for information raj khalsa ji.could you please tell me how and when naga sadhu
originated.to which devi devta they worship.and if they are so deadly fighter why they did not fought against muslims?


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Dec 12, 2006)

Gurfateh
Naga Sadhus worship Shiva the more and claim to be old but akharas at Haridwar etc.in Hindus came into being duirng the time of Samrth Ramdas Ji.

Yes Naga Sadhus did protect Vrindavan being plundered by Abdalis and defeated them.

Say if naked person hug some Homosexual Pathan from back,that pathan will be bound to run away or else he may fear lose of his perfomern status and becomg a reciver.

But nude person may not fight in Kashmeer,where some time some areas are snow clad.They were not as forthcoming during Ram Janam Bhumit movment,Shiv Sainkiks were better.


----------



## Archived_member7 (Dec 12, 2006)

Satsriakaalji Saadh sangat,

Absolutely true ...vijay veerji....they were not of any help in ram janam bhoomi...in fact now they r just more like a liability to the hindus ...the reason is moving away from the Path .

Veerji, if they take this seriously and realise they r born to protect Hindustan, they can change...do u think a ritual to remain nude is important than the Nation ???

Sardar Bhagatsinghji sacrificed his kesh for the Nation ...and if a Saadh cannot ...i have serious doubts of him being a Saadh...Saadh stands for sacrifice...

what good is a huge population of naked men who r no good then doing hatha yoga...burying themselves in sand for days ..and standing for years ...????

Das would suggest them to join a circus ...the same goes with some of our Nihangs ..who do not understnad responsibilities ...

God willing some day das wishes ..there be a federation of the Nihangs and Naags ...and they pick up arms to protect this Nation !!!!

Our differences will stay if we stay alive ....otherwise we wont even have anyone to debate...!!!

I would say TIME FOR DHARAMYUDH HAS COME ....

IF so many illiterate musalmaans can understand their goals why cant these people talk of Yoga and niyam and saiyaam can ???

Give it a thought ...we can be anyone ...and everyone if we live but if we are fighting amongst ourselves and get killed or converted by these jehadis ..what will be the purpose and the end result ???

I apologise if i have said something that hurt anyone in our Sangat...

BHUL CHUK MUAAF KARNI 

GAJ VAJ KE FATHE BULAAO ..
WAHEGURUJI KA KHALSA ..WAHEGURUJI KI FATEH


----------



## sikh78910 (Dec 12, 2006)

My apologies, ur right i shouldnt have jumped to conclusions! i thought u meant u were in sp n did all that stuff.  yeh ok i agree with that last point, and its refreshing to see someone thats different, i gues its just upsetting to know that theres hardly any true believers out there these  days, like youngsters i mean. u only realise what drink, alcohol and cigarettes to to u when ur mind becomes so clouded that u cant even sit down to do daily paath cuz u fel so bad or ur mind just cant focus. im a big beliver in the negative effects alcohol can have on staying on the path of sikhi. after giving up drinking for 8 months, only now am i beginning to have a clear view on things and able to really sit and meditate which is the main thing ur supposed to do in sikhism to acheive oneness whith god. it shows how forgivving god is n if everyone could experience what im experinecing right now, they wouldnt be drinking alcohol n stuff ever again! i look around and see such a difference in myself as compared with others, im always the one laughing and feeling energetic n on a general high whereas others just seem to be stuck in the same old thinking. i still go out clubbing etc but being one of the few sober ones out i see now what bad effects it has and im sure any teen would agree. its mad how u just get caught up in stuff for so long n one day u stop, take a step back to watch instead of doing n u see something so horrifying, n wonder how u could have been that person in the first place. i just wish everone else could see aswell.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Dec 13, 2006)

Gurfateh

Bhagat Singh was not as RSS tells of Him.He was not patriot but a communist.Motivated to socailsim above life.He was comrade of ideology which does not belives in boundaris of nation.


----------



## Archived_member7 (Dec 13, 2006)

Satsriakaalji Saadh sangat


   Vijaydeep veerji as u mentioned :
"Bhagat Singh was not as RSS tells of Him.He was not patriot but a communist.Motivated to socailsim above life.He was comrade of ideology which does not belives in boundaris of nation." 

   By just judging what the RSS  says u r just belittling a National Hero...i would request you to get to books of history. He may be a socialist , so was Subhash babu...but they understood that Nation was the priority.

        To claim he wasnt a patriot is insulting his sacrifice. So what if he is a comerade ???? Do u know that the communism in India cannot go beyond labour rights ???

      Well i wish these foolish hindus judge Gandhi in the same way, he was revolting for Africans ...suddenly he remembered in India...!!!

 Sardar Bhagatsinghji was inspired by Sardar Kartarsinghji Sarabha who was a staunch nationalist....

 I havent come across any record about Sardar Bhagatsinghji organising Communist programs ...as what these communists do....   

  I havent even come acorss records about him spreading this so called boundry less nationalism as claimed by our beloved veer vijaydeepji 

  I hope such statements are not taken seriously and belittle a man as great as him.

 Sangatji, lets havea poll ....whether vijaydeepji is right or Sardar Bhagatsinghji's sacrifice for the Nation is right ????

 Guru Raakha


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Dec 18, 2006)

Gurfateh



rajkhalsa said:


> Satsriakaalji Saadh sangat
> 
> 
> Vijaydeep veerji as u mentioned :
> ...


 
Well brother had what RSS said was OK and not false then Das would have been respecting Bhagat Singh Ji.RSS wants to make him role model of Hindutva,had he been so then das would have respected him.

Kindly read his ltters to his borther.He dies reading Lenin's book.

He wanted to have India made in term of Soviet.more detail if you want then you can ask CPI guys.

Neta Ji 's forwars block is not the part of BJP anyway but of Left Front.Same Left who called him dog of Tejo.

He said that even in Britihsers go it does not matter till wealth is not relocated to have nots India is not independant.(in firoz Shah Kotal ground speach perhaps).

He had nothing to do with Bharat Mata either(As Azad had).He was fisrt an Arya Samaji later becoing a left wing non beliver.Neither for Hindus nor for Sikhs but for left.

Sarbha Gadher Party wanted to bring rebellion vide inciting soliders.Adn Babbers Akali helped them.More is false propganda more after CPI stooges gained control of education and media after emergency of late 1970s.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Dec 18, 2006)

Gurfateh



rajkhalsa said:


> Satsriakaalji Saadh sangat
> 
> 
> Vijaydeep veerji as u mentioned :
> ...


 
Das trys to post the reply again.

Read the letters of Bhagat Singh Ji to his borther and his speech to a gathering.

He said that India is not indepeandant by just Britishers going away but till have nots do not controll the resource.Before his death he was reading Lenins book.

RSS is not bringin a correct picture about him but had what they said was OK das would have support Bhagat.More info of him could be taekn from CPI guys.Chacha(paternal Uncle) of das was a naxlite.
Neta Ji's forward block is part of Left Front still in India.


----------



## J.A.T.T (Dec 18, 2006)

Sher-E-Panjab is a street gang in the U.K. only, right?


----------



## Archived_member7 (Dec 19, 2006)

Satsriakaalji Saadh sangat,

Well brother vijaydeepji, first tell me why are we getting 3rd parties into picture, rss, cpi,.....etc...we are moving away from sardar bhagatsinghji's contribution to the country's freedom struggle and discussing what others thought !!!

Well i care 2 hoots for what one follows , the main issue is if the need arises this man who may have been anyone...even though he was atheist he had kept his kesh and only removed for a mission.Had the Naga and Nihangs thought..belive me we shall rule all over !!!! its a utopian dream !!!

naxalism , communism ..anyting will survive if we are present ....u and i are sanatan sikhs ..do we always think the same ??? i would say no...i dont have rss and cpi/m view points ....i appreciate responsible behaviour and unity for the motherland. Still we call each other brothers and if fate permits shall meet with open hearts and embrace each other !!!

My viewpoint towards Shere Punjab is ...i am highly impressed by them...whatever are their differences, they r doing more than any religious Hindustani. It would be wonderful if there is dharamic activity by them for sikhi prachaar.

RAAJ KAREGA KHALSA


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Dec 20, 2006)

Gurfateh

Das would like to add here that Nagas also fought Britishers in UP but could not succed while Nihungs under Baba Hanuman Singh Ji command also went  to take help from Patiyala king but were killed en mass by truchury and Budhdal reaming guys flee to Deccan.

Later on return Niunhgs also carried out good oppsition to Britishers.

It happened that after independance media and books wrere under control of Left or psudo seculars.So people  like Veer Saverkar,Moro Pant Pingle,Madan Lala Dhindra,Babber Akalis,Harnam Singh Tundilat or Our resspected Bhai Randheer Singh Ji (founder of AKJ) are overshadowed by left minded Bhagat Singh.

Some wanted to a have a free India on Indian standards while Bhagat Singh wanted it on Sovit Standard.While other great People from Hindu Mahasabha or Babber Side wanted to have unque and endiemic system.

And had left type things as per Bhagat Signh had come then we would have not been so free to shout the war cry of Jai Shri Ram.We would have been doing Lal Salam.


----------



## Archived_member7 (Dec 20, 2006)

Satsriakaalji Saadh Sangat

I totally agree history has been distorted...the great Babbars like bhai Variyam singhji , and others have been forgotten ..i was lucky to know abt them when i bought this audio cassette frm a vendor at the Gurudwara ..its titled BaBBAR Akali..and relased frm Baba Bakala...i forgot the name of the Kavi...Joga singhji Jogi
If you ever get chance ..get the set of them...unfortunately i havent been able to get he whole set we dont get it here in mumbai ...Its in desi Punjabi..but amazing..!!!

Veerji...the Lal salaam in Bharat cannot go beyond religion ..live examples are Bengal and Kerala....bot hthe states have communist governence since devils age, and both are flooded with temples ...and the communist vidhayaks even start their political canvassing frm the temples ...

Veerji ..there is something in our country...a 1000 years of mughal marauders and 150 years of cunning british couldnt destroy the culture !!!

Research any country's heritage ..the onslaught has destroyed the very base ...Rome and Greece are the best examples. I too am now researching Filipino history ...they haeva strong mexcian influence now ...but long back have been buddhist.

Sardar Bhagatsinghji's family was sikh with Arya Samaji belief...and he had his kesh intact till the escape. He may have been a communist...but he still was faithful to his kesh..and only discarded them when things went out of hand..

The religious fabric is so strong ...come whatever...no one will stop us frm reciting jaikaaras.

I belive u should analyse things not with a rss/communist/macauliffe view ..but with a rational view....one thing i find strange is ..u very readily quote sangh and communist and other viewpoints.

Anyways ...its all upto u ....to each his own....!!!

Raaj karega khalsa


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Dec 21, 2006)

Gurfateh
Der Bro,

RSS wants to distort Histroy sometimes to make a devil as demigod.For Niuhngs Banda could be one such thing(das may not endrose).

But again with Bhagat Singh Ji things.Many AKJ people say that at end he became a member of AKJ after influnce of Bhai Randheer Singh Ji.Although his last photo in jail is of one with uncut hairs.(only Ramanand Sagar correctly made hs film with Bhagat being hung with uncut hairs and Arya Samajis making hue and cry that it is false while Sagar Sahib were correct(Late Sagar Sahib was great Sanatan Dharmi and made serials like Ramayana and Krishna).

Even if we belive that Bhagat became Sikh before death.Then also we can not justify his acts.

1.To Avenge Lala Lajpat Rai's death he killed the wrong person.Lala Ji was main reason for removal of idols from Darbar Sahib.He incited Udasis Mahants and Hindus and they forced so called lower castes/converts from Islam out of Darbar Sahib .He wanted to rove Gurmat as caste based Hindusim and people should go for Arya Samaj.

Had he(Bhagat) wanted,he would have joined Hindu Mahasabha or Aklis or Niuhngs but he chose socialist things.In Kerala and West Bengal you need to know that killing of cow for food and for Id is allowed and das wants to add another state called Tripura.

Not only this but they also allow ISS(of Madni in Kerala) and Bangldeshi guys to get into.

2.Coming back to Bhagat Singh.He did totaly foolish act of not killing any one and not fighting in Assembley when he hurdled bomb.JUst see the differnce ,what Azad did at Alfred Park.Das respects Azad,Bismil,Lahiri and Ashfaque but may not be same for Bhagat.


----------



## Archived_member7 (Dec 21, 2006)

Satsriakaalji Saadhsangat,
I have no words for such a view if u call Bhagatsinghji and Bandasinghji Bahadur a devil...i can understand your love for islam and u might not like Bandaji for his destruction of samana, sirhind...since time and again u have said sikhs are muslims ..and likened a paedophile like mohamad to the status of a prophet...and again ..why do u bring rss in between ???? what is the importance of that organisation in each and everything ...?????

i have seen u time again quoting rss...i am not aware if u r the spokesman !!!

We are here talking sikhi..where does rss come in ????

Well u talk of CPI guys allowing beef...what good did yor BJP do ??? What is the difference ...???


Well u can call Bhagatji foolish !!!!! I understand one thing here...We indians are such people who never themselves can do their karma...but we start finding faults with people who did karma for us !!!

We are now worst than foolish when we r tolerating lalu, sonia etc...we dont even want to shout for our rights and we are trying to prove Sardar Bhagatsinghji foolish !!!!

I have come across 100s of hindu/sikhs cursing gandhi ..i too was one of them ..till it struck me ...by the way who was gandhi ???? he was no prophet ..he was a no one till the public made him god like !!

He dint invite people to belive him ...it was the people who did ....we are the choosers and if we choose eunuchs to lead us ..who is at fault ????

Now instead of atleast acknowledging Gandhi aas a mobiliser we overall even call him a loose character !!


Splashing muck over someone is what we Indians are experts at .

Come what may ...try what may...but Sardar Bhagatsinghji will be always great for people who will thank him for what he was .

At 21-23 boys of his age whistle at gals and see blue films ...He and Kartarsingh Sarabhaji gave their lives at that age !!!

So for u vijayji ..muhamad is great ! a man who rapes is great but Bhagatji is foolish !!! wonderful ! keep it up !


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Dec 22, 2006)

Gurfateh



rajkhalsa said:


> Satsriakaalji Saadhsangat,
> I have no words for such a view if u call Bhagatsinghji and Bandasinghji Bahadur a devil...i can understand your love for islam and u might not like Bandaji for his destruction of samana, sirhind...since time and again u have said sikhs are muslims ..and likened a paedophile like mohamad to the status of a prophet...and again ..why do u bring rss in between ???? what is the importance of that organisation in each and everything ...?????
> 
> i have seen u time again quoting rss...i am not aware if u r the spokesman !!!
> ...


Bro do not take das as wrong but one has to criticaly examine all.

Banda was not liked more for his starting own Guruship and other things.

Das said many thing similar to you in taksal realted thread.yet das will say that so far mnay people greater then bhagat are there.

if you want visit vjsingh.com and Arya Samji website.When das qoutes some Anti Sikhs then it may not mean that das always endrose them but if they some thing true then it is OK to get to knwo if a person at all is role model for us or not.


----------



## Archived_member7 (Dec 22, 2006)

Satsriakaalji Saadhsangat,
Well vijay veerji...its not abt getting right and wrong...but why do we always go for anti sikh people ????

What importance does Arya samaj and their so called allegations have for us ???

We have greater beings in Sikhi to see as role models...like Akaali Phoola singhji , Dasve Paadshaahji is our most ideal role model...we know we can not be even near him...but we have such great people 

Why are we bothered what rss says ...well as long as they dont call our Gurus and freedom fighters terrorists or insults them all is fine ! The cpm {censored}s have called our Gurus and freedomfighters terrorists !!! What do we do ???


The simranjeet mann group fought with shiv sena over burning effigies ...!! what could they do to christian organisations converting hindu/sikhs ???? and that too by fraud ...read this : Sikh Christian Evangelist in Punjab and also on SSI Canada ..i would thank both these website managers for giving such good info....


Vijayveerji ..pls dont misunderstand me...i take u as my brother too..i have told u ..we r both sanatan sikhs.,,we may have differences...but dare someone frm outside try to harm u ..our kirpaans wont stop to cut him !

Finding fault is easy ..very easy...but doing something with perfection is a herculean task !

These so called organisations dont understand ..the time has come to unite ...but we are intellectuals ...we atleast should...

Criticizing can be done ..but only with people of higher intellect...since it only then brings down the image of the person criticized....

We are just doing baani vilas hear...saying all good idealistic things...we r not going to the goal...what good are we ??

No one is perfect...we need to achieve it ..but that doesnt mean we just think negative..

It hard to bring together all the Hindustanis ...so many Panths ..so many beliefs, languages ....and when we just criticize ..we create an image...

Try to acknowledge...Its not a easy thing to go through torture at that age ..as Bhagatji...think..close yor eyes and think...how he must have faced...

My ideal will never be him...but i still love him..since he did all this for us ...what would have Bhagatsinghji got for getting us freedom???

He never wanted a post ...He never stood in elections ...He never had a dream to rule ...well is this not enough to be a yogi like.....he wwas much better than men in religious robes ...

I understand your point ..i too share the same opinion but ..still....u and i cannot even try todo what he did ..and all for the country's sake...

GurFateh


'Nanak naam chrdhi kalaa ..tere bhaane kar sarbat da bhalaa'


----------



## navroopsingh (Dec 28, 2006)

I guess this is one of the instances in which Guru Gobind Singh Ji said to fight against. If they are trying to force others into islam and corrupt our youth, stop them using any method possible(as long as all peaceful methods have been exhausted)...i for one know that guru ji would not want us sitting around while all this ******** was happening:}--}:


----------



## dalsingh (Feb 22, 2007)

Ahead of their times?


----------



## J.A.T.T (Apr 28, 2007)

dalsingh said:


> Ahead of their times?



Yes, I guess.


----------



## BrinderSingh (Jan 9, 2008)

my uncle was a founder of Shere Punjab, it was a group to protect the Sikhs against other cultures such as Muslims or people of black ethnicity. It wasn't a racist extremist group but more of a community group.  They had nothing to do with the selling of drugs in Birmingham. They were simply there to protect.


----------



## nikki1 (Oct 15, 2008)

The shere punjab is a group of Sikh guys who are linked to some gudwaras. These guys stop our Sikh girls who go off with Muslims. In the 1990's a the shere punjab's came to Slough "Chalvey" and were draging out Sikh gals from Muslim guys homes, these Muslims where taking advantage of out Sikh girls sending them off to Pakistan and selling them. I have uncles who where in the Shere Punjab group and who still are.


----------



## Archived_member7 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi Nikki
Nice to know this info..I have defended Shere Punjab and have tried to get in touch with them. There was one video on youtube which was pulled down..i had tried to get in touch ..hey can you help me with contacts ..there is something i need to discuss with them..

Raaj Karega Khalsa


----------



## Randip Singh (Oct 15, 2008)

nikki1 said:


> The shere punjab is a group of Sikh guys who are linked to some gudwaras. These guys stop our Sikh girls who go off with Muslims. In the 1990's a the shere punjab's came to Slough "Chalvey" and were draging out Sikh gals from Muslim guys homes, these Muslims where taking advantage of out Sikh girls sending them off to Pakistan and selling them. I have uncles who where in the Shere Punjab group and who still are.



If they can stop this:

http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cache:FOsjkSNgJgQJ:www.sikh4aweek.blogspot.co  m/+http://sikh4aweek.blogspot.com/&hl=nl&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=nl

Then I think we need Shere Punjab again.


----------



## Archived_member7 (Oct 16, 2008)

The bhen****hods  ...Randip veerji should we circulate this around ,,every sikh/hindu site...we need to get this man...and the group...when will our singhnis realise ..sometimes i feel we need someone like Santji around ..am i right ? i dont agree 100% with him but yea a lot of things ..i do ....had he been around would he have tolerated this ??..my blood boils and i feel choked and helpless...

THE TIME FOR DHARAMYUDH HAS COME ...

*SAWAA LAKH TE EK LADAWAA..GURU GOBINDSINGH NAAM DHARAWAA...*​


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 16, 2008)

rajkhalsa ji

You now I have a lot of respect for you. In saying this, no disrespect is intended. However, look at the blog very closely and tell me if it is not possible for some of those pic's to have been copied from other sites: Facebook, MySpace, etc. This author "Don" could then write whatever he wanted. Could it be that some of the women do not even realize what has happened to them?

Women are being defamed here. Our anger needs to be focused on "Don"  the individual who did this, taking constructive action against him. Don't waste energy feeling "choked and helpless." Start a campaign to make blogger sites and Google more socially responsible and develop policies against this kind of thing. 

What kind of DHARAMYUDH do you have in mind? You can't put women in harems and force them to cover their faces or be photographed only with permission of fathers and husbands (as in the Sudan). Stick up for the women on principle! Work against the bloggers who do this.

I am reading all this negativity here and on the Sikh Girls Beware thread about the women and almost nothing against the blogger or Blogspot or Google. Concerted action!


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 16, 2008)

Here are some activist action items.

1. A mass email and letter writing campaign to London, Birmingham, Wolverton police demanding that the blog and the blogger be investigated.

2. Letters to the Sikh Coalition, and their Outreach branch in the San Francisco Bay Area, asking that demonstrations be staged at multiple sites where Google (who owns Blogspot) and Blogspot, MyFace, and Facebook are located. Signs, bull horns, chants, marches demonstrations against their harmful editorial policies. 

3. This blog was first on Facebook, and then it moved to Blogspot. Make the social network sites squirm in the Internet press but posting articles on Internet e-zines about the abuse of women, and Sikh women in particular.

4. Start an online petition and notify the social network and blog sites of your intent, and then give them progress reports about the number of signatures. You would need a web site where the signatures could be collected.

5. Send letters and notice of the petitions to the ADVERTISERS on these sites.  Social network sites and blog sites are free to members because their business model is based on revenue from advertisers. This will make them take a good look at their ability to attract and keep advertisers.

By stopping/grabbing Sikh girls -- only the girls are shamed. The guys will just start another blog. 

Even if none of these ideas works by itself, the continual hammering of these shameful, public displays against women will in time make them very anxious because "social responsibility" is very big in corporate America, even if it is motivated only by greed for profits.

I forgot this one thing. Gurdwaras....Ask for time to speak to gurdwara committees. Ask them to make time during announcements or give space of bulletin boards and web sites to educate and alert young women to the danger of joining the social networks. Find out if the membership will write letters of protest.  In the UK gurdwaras use web sites extensively. This particular "blog".... it is not the first one to defame women.


----------



## Archived_member7 (Oct 16, 2008)

You are right aadji..i am now finding out a way..well..i was so furious ..i dint even notice i was using bad language..Dharamyudh is not abt stopping gals..its abt fight against evil..fight for righteousness....the ways you suggested to get him are amazing ..aadji i m not ever wanting to gag the freedom of any female ..

i really thank you from my heart..we shall get to work from here ..i shall mail all the people aap ji have mentioned ...

bahot bahot dhanvaadji ...lets try to get each and everyone from this forum...to contribute ....

Raaj Karega Khalsa


----------



## Randip Singh (Oct 16, 2008)

rajkhalsa said:


> You are right aadji..i am now finding out a way..well..i was so furious ..i dint even notice i was using bad language..Dharamyudh is not abt stopping gals..its abt fight against evil..fight for righteousness....the ways you suggested to get him are amazing ..aadji i m not ever wanting to gag the freedom of any female ..
> 
> i really thank you from my heart..we shall get to work from here ..i shall mail all the people aap ji have mentioned ...
> 
> ...




I think the P******d word has become second nature to many Sikhs 

the action we need to take must be in an intelligent manner.

Education is the key here. Educating both Sikh men and women to have self respect. Educating parents not to be so strict on their kids that turn to people like these Islamofascists. Also educating everyone on the core values of Sikhism.

This video says a lot about the state of the self confidence of our own children:

YouTube - Regretful British Punjabi Girl Talks About Some Predatory Muslim Males


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 16, 2008)

rajkhalsa said:


> You are right aadji..i am now finding out a way..well..i was so furious ..i dint even notice i was using bad language..Dharamyudh is not abt stopping gals..its abt fight against evil..fight for righteousness....the ways you suggested to get him are amazing ..aadji i m not ever wanting to gag the freedom of any female ..
> 
> i really thank you from my heart..we shall get to work from here ..i shall mail all the people aap ji have mentioned ...
> 
> ...



Another thougt, RajKhalsa ji, is to use your network of fellow Gursikhs in Uk, India, Malaysia, Singapore, US and Cananda to work both separately as individuals and together as a network on these projects. More letters and more complaints equals one big nuisance that won't go away. That is what you want to do -- hit them in the pocketbook.

And Randip ji is totally correct about educating people.


----------



## Archived_member7 (Oct 16, 2008)

i shall surely shall try to get to people this message ...i dont have many contacts in the UK ..just a few ..but they are good ones ..of our type...randipji is absolutely right..can we guys of this forum go for  a joint action ..what say guys ..voice in ..moderators we need you ...here ..jump in ..voice and extend your support...through this forum ..spread this message ...

we debate and censor ...we jump to pull down images ..but if this doesnt shock you and send a chill into your spine ..i dont know what else will...


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Oct 16, 2008)

i wonder why people are getting angry about the pictures of "sikhs"  and not of "girls" or as a matter of fact any human.


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 16, 2008)

amarsanghera ji

I am trying to make a similar point.:inca: Among other points.


----------



## Randip Singh (Oct 23, 2008)

amarsanghera said:


> i wonder why people are getting angry about the pictures of "sikhs"  and not of "girls" or as a matter of fact any human.



I think the anger is why one groups should target another group.


----------



## England da munda (Nov 18, 2009)

Shere punjab is a weak gang bases in birmingham i know where the leader live they had good objectives at the start but messed up and turned into one bad man gangs who hang around the melas trying to cause fight


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 18, 2011)

I have copied a definition of "terroristic threat" below. This is a crime and goes by different names in different legal jurisdictions. It is illegal on the Internet, in most countries including the US, Canada, UK, and India. Just as it is illegal to threaten violence against an individual or group in ordinary life, so it is illegal to do the same on the Internet. Please be advised as to the seriousness of this infraction. It will not be tolerated and will lead to immediate ban as an SPN member.

At SPN we have had to deal with similar situations in the past. If anyone requires additional information regarding definitions and punishment under the law in other jurisdictions, let me know. Since our servers are located in the US, we will follow US criminal code.



A terroristic threat is a crime generally involving a threat to commit violence communicated with the intent to terrorize another, to cause evacuation of a building, or to cause serious public inconvenience, in reckless disregard of the risk of causing such terror or inconvenience. It may mean an offense against property or involving danger to another person that may include but is not limited to recklessly endangering another person, harassment, stalking, ethnic intimidation, and criminal mischief.

The following is an example of a Texas statute dealing with terroristic threats:

*TERRORISTIC THREAT

(a) A person commits an offense if he threatens to commit any offense involving violence to any person or property with intent to:

   1. cause a reaction of any type to his threat by an official or volunteer agency organized to deal with emergencies;
   2. place any person in fear of imminent serious bodily injury;
   3. prevent or interrupt the occupation or use of a building; room; place of assembly; place to which the public has access; place of employment or occupation; aircraft, automobile, or other form of conveyance; or other public place;
   4. cause impairment or interruption of public communications, public transportation, public water, gas, or power supply or other public service;
   5. place the public or a substantial group of the public in fear of serious bodily injury; or
   6. influence the conduct or activities of a branch or agency of the federal government, the state, or a political subdivision of the state.
*


http://definitions.uslegal.com/t/terroristic-threat/


----------



## AzadKashmiri (Jan 6, 2012)

i googled sher-e-punjab and this forum and more specifically this thread came up.. interesting read


----------



## valati (Mar 12, 2012)

*Shere Panjab Gang on BBC TV - 1988*

Shere Panjab Gang  on BBC TV - 1988 .....clip from YOUTUBE !!!


Programme shown in the UK on BBC TV's 'Network East' in 1988 - report entitled 'Gang Warfare In Birmingham' - about Sikh girls and Indian girls in Birmingham,UK being targeted by Pakistani-Muslim sex gangs and attempts by the Sikh organisation 'Shere Panjab' to protect Sikh and Indian girls..............

Sikh Girls / Pakistani Muslim sex gangs / 'Shere Panjab' (Sikh organisation) - Birmingham, UK - 1988      - YouTube


----------



## Randip Singh (Mar 12, 2012)

muslim said:


> Who are shere punjab?



They were a gang in the 90's in Birmingham.

Initially they were fighting fascists and racists, and they they started to target Muslims who were targeting underaged school girls.


----------



## BaljinderS (Mar 13, 2012)

I agree with Randip Singh veer Ji.  Education and awareness are the key here.  We need to work on the long term objectives here.  Yes, in the short term we can tackle these individual issues but if there is no long term consideration then it we will not be very affective in our approach.

We don't want to be labelled as petty criminals.  If you are really in a fighting mode and want to fight for the Sikhs then go to India and tackle the criminals there.  They are doing lot more destruction down there.  Sikhs should work with hosh and josh... josh alone does not work.

The fact of the matter is that women/girls like strong men (emotionally and physically).  There is a growing trend towards Sikhs becoming saints (which is mostly in appearance only).  This is all the good work the daal eating, maala holding etc etc pakhandi baabe preach.  It works well with the crowds because its easy to digest and everyone goes home feeling happy.  

Sarbans Dhani Guru Gobind Singh said a Sikh without weapons is like a sheep, who can be easily lead and is not able to defend himself.  We are disrespecting our Guru's, our forefathers, the countless shaheeds if we do not follow the right and practice the path laid out for us.  No excuses needed, everyone has access to martial arts, gyms etc etc.

Along with physical aspect, do Nitnem which builds your inner character and makes you unshakable.


----------

